# Laptop turns on for a split second, then shuts down?



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

I have an older HP Pavilion DV4 laptop that will charge fine, but won't start up.

When charging, the light on the battery and PC is on and seems to be charging just fine. I can turn on the laptop for around a second (power button comes on, fans start kicking in) and then it just shuts down. It's always the same time, a second. 

Just wondering what could possibly be the problem?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Ive had problems before with laptops batteries overheating so they cut off before they even finish booting up, whether it be the fan not working properly or other reasons. Try placing it in front of a fan and remove the battery (boot it using ac power). If it starts up youll know the problem. If not you'll have knocked out one possibility.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

I took out the battery, it wouldnt turn on even for a split second with it plugged in or not. 

From what I can see, it only turns on if it is plugged in, with the battery, charging. ... but only for a split second, then shuts off.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

bump...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello pcshootshed,

It seems as though you aren't getting enough power to start your system one way or the other. There are two main culprits here. Either your power supply (charger) or your DC jack is making a bad connection or broken. It would seem your computer is trying to boot off the battery and the battery doesn't have enough juice because it isn't charging.

Does the charge light come on when it is plugged in?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

What kind of history is behind this machine and its problem? Was it working well one day then just quit?

If the laptop has any static electricity in it, then you may want to be careful. The internals of the laptop could be getting a little full of dust, so clean all that out if you have to. Also you can unplug the laptop, remove the battery, and press the power button for several (10) seconds. Then try plugging it in and running it without the battery first, to see if it works.

You might also have to take it to a technician. Faults can range from a faulty board, RAM, or power supply maybe more. Either way it seems pretty immediate because none of the hardware even get the opportunity to start running. If it is still covered by warranty, have them take a look at it. Worst case, I suppose you can always salvage the parts and get a new laptop.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

the charging lights turn on when it is plugged in and charging. 

When I take the battery out and press the power button, nothing happens-as if the laptop is completely dead. 

The laptop will only turn on for a split second if it is charged in and plugging. There's older pictures I want off the laptop, otherwise I would just throw it out the window and purchase a new one!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If you wan't to purchase a new laptop, then you can purchase an external drive enclosure (SATA or PATA depending on your drive) to install the old HDD in. Then you will be able to access your drive's data from your new computer.


----------

